# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Feeling hopeless

## BoSox

I'll be 30 this September, and I've been really unhappy last few years about my hairloss. I'm trying to get into the radiology program here in college in June and I have been missing a lot of class time because I've been depressed. My hair line is getting much worse and I'm losing options.

Can somebody just tell me some good news? You can even lie to me. I need something to hang on to  :Frown:

----------


## joely

Bo sox im the same, im not quite as old as you but im only three years behid and its just hit me, that I have spent the best 10 years of my life on and off anti depressants due to this BS, im struggling to belive myself that we have a hope

----------


## UK_

> I'll be 30 this September, and I've been really unhappy last few years about my hairloss. I'm trying to get into the radiology program here in college in June and I have been missing a lot of class time because I've been depressed. My hair line is getting much worse and I'm losing options.
> 
> Can somebody just tell me some good news? You can even lie to me. I need something to hang on to


 there's nothing to hope for, all we have is fin/minox, if you cant take those, just learn to live with it.  You're not the only one.

----------


## UK_

> Bo sox im the same, im not quite as old as you but im only three years behid and its just hit me, that I have spent the best 10 years of my life on and off anti depressants due to this BS, im struggling to belive myself that we have a hope


 millions of people across the world live with this shit every day - you're just going to have to learn to do the same, quit these forums, there's no point in trawling them every day... when a true treatment comes out, you'll have it shoved in your face all over the news etc... until that day unless you're prepared to get on fin/minox... dont even bother "hoping" for a cure, its a wasted life and you'll regret it big time.

----------


## Jazz1

Guys get on Fin I was the same and I was even more worse when I had major sides on Fin and I mean suicidal sides no erections etc. but thanks to my girlfriend I'm two years later still on Fin and cured my sides, pm I can help how.

----------


## joely

> Guys get on Fin I was the same and I was even more worse when I had major sides on Fin and I mean suicidal sides no erections etc. but thanks to my girlfriend I'm two years later still on Fin and cured my sides, pm I can help how.


 How did you cure your sides, after three years on propecia I think im starting to get sides.

----------


## thechamp

A few of us on this forum are having results with lilt igrow laser ATM we are taking pics etc and see what happens fingers crossed

----------


## joely

I have literally just been looking at that, seems expensive though, im thinking of coming of propecia and maybe trying trx2 and getting an Igrow,

Is there anywhere that you can buy them cheaper than their own website you know of?

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I'll be 30 this September, and I've been really unhappy last few years about my hairloss. I'm trying to get into the radiology program here in college in June and I have been missing a lot of class time because I've been depressed. My hair line is getting much worse and I'm losing options.
> 
> Can somebody just tell me some good news? You can even lie to me. I need something to hang on to


 How is your hair in the back?  Do you have much family history of hair loss?  Can you pull off a shaved head look?

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
forhair.com
Cole Hair Transplant
1070 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011
email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice
Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck

----------


## Abdullah

Don't be so upset. Now it is possible to regrowth of hair. You can consult with any specialist and follow his instruction.

----------


## mariechin1234

Home remedies for hair loss: onion juice, garlic, coconut oil, henna, hibiscus, and amla or indian gooseberry.

----------


## pkipling

There are definitely options. Aside from simply being active and healthy (which can only help in hair loss - but won't cure it), there are drugs on the market that can definitely help. Set up an appointment with a doctor and get their opinion on the matter. And not only that, but hair transplants are a potentially life changing solution as well. 

Please don't let your life pass you by feeling depressed and upset. Find out what you can do about it and take action.... And if for whatever reason there's nothing you can do, find a good therapist who can help you work through your self esteem issues so that you can live your life to its fullest potential.  :Smile: )))) I wish you the best.

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------

